# Avviso ai nuovi utenti, ma vale anche per i vecchi



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2015)

L'Amministrazione di Tradimento.net ricorda ai nuovi iscritti che i primi 10-12 post sono sottoposti a misura di moderazione preventiva,per cui se non leggete in tempo reale ciò che scrivete è perchè in quel momento chi di dovere non è online; ma i post vengono sommariamente verificati e validati a vista.

Superata la fase iniziale,il vostro niuck viene definitivamente abilitato e potete scrivere e leggere il contenuto dei vostri post immediatamente.

Tale norma è iin vigore da molti mesi in funzione antitrolling ed antispamming.

Viene inoltre ricordato che è necessario mettere la spunta alla voce "Ricordami" prima di loggarsi,altrimenti il sistema dopo 15 minuti consecutivi di vostra inattività,vi slogga in automatico e quindi il contenuto dei post che magari state scrivendo in quel momento va perduto.   
Questo vale anche per gli utenti "storici" e per chi usa Tapatalk o la versione mobile per accedere al forum.


Grazie per l'attenzione


----------



## TradiAdmin (8 Agosto 2016)

A tutela della serenità e della fluidità delle discussioni, soprattutto dei nuovi arrivati, l'Amministrazione di Tradimento.net avvisa che non saranno più tollerate deviazioni non pertinenti dei 3ds.

a seconda dei casi, gli OT andranno o a costituire nuove ed autonome discussioni, oppure, ove fossero ennesimi flames per liti tra utenti, verranno cestinati a vista.

e se, dopo un primo avviso bonario, i flames riprendessero, gli utenti coinvolti si esporrebbero a provvedimenti da parte dell'Amministrazione.

si confida nella buona volontà e nella collaborazione da parte di tutti.   grazie per l'attenzione.


----------



## TradiAdmin (26 Ottobre 2016)

*importante*

Le discussioni non verranno più chiuse ed oscurate, se non su richiesta motivata privatamente sulla basde di elementi certi e gravi, che possano compromettere la privacy di uno o più utenti.

quindi le richieste di oscuramento 3ds dettate dalla sola voglia di fare un dispetto al forum, non verranno prese in esame.


Grazie per l'attenzione


----------

